# برنامج رهيب في كتابة الصيغ الكيميائية والمركبات الكيميائية والكثير الكثير ....



## مهندس المحبة (6 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم أخواني الأعزاء بهذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع لكل من يريد كتابة المركبات الكيميائية وصيغها ......

Chemwindows 6.0






ChemWindow 6 is the most complete chemistry publishing software for Windows 98, NT or XP users. It helps you to produce great presentations for all aspects of chemical research: chemical reactions, 2-D and 3-D chemical structures, laboratory experiment setups, chemical engineering diagrams. Most structures can be drawn, checked for accuracy, and embedded in a report in just a few moments. Common groups can be labeled by typing a single key, using programmable Hot keys.


The chemical Engineering Collection presents more than 250 Process Flow Symbols: furnaces, filters, compressors and coolers, exchangers and evaporators, silos and separators, tanks and towers, and vessels and valves. You 'll find everything you need to draw top-quality process flow diagrams.
Chemical Database Module
The Chemical Database is used to set up a chemical database in Microsoft Access. Two Access example files are provided, and you can adapt one to set up your own database. You will store fully integrated chemical structure fields into Access and use predesigned tables and forms to enter your product chemical data and perform substructure searches.

To edit a structure, double click the structure field in Access. This field has been programmed to automatically call ChemWindow. Using ChemWindow, you can edit the structure without leaving the database. Fields for mass, formula, etc. are updated or entered automatically. You also can import SD files into an Access database, using the SDfile import Wizard.
SymApps 6
Top Quality 3-D Presentations, 3-D Modeling and Publishing:

3-D presentationSymApps is a professional 3-D molecular rendering program designed for desktop visualization and publishing. A modified MM2 force field minimization module converts 2-D structures to 3-D.

SymApps produces high-quality graphics that supports perspective views, colors, dithering (smoothing), and light source adjustments. Designed as OLE server application, it allows you to embed structures inside word processors (e.g. Microsoft Word) and manipulate molecules within the container documents.
Symmetry Operations:

SymApps has the ability to calculate symmetry point groups and to display the symmetry elements on the screen. Point groups may be calculated over a range of tolerances, allowing you to quickly identify distortions in your molecular coordinates. SymApps will also calculate character tables for any symmetry point group and make animated movies of symmetry operations ans basic three-dimensional rotations. Can also export them as .avi files that will run in any Windows application that supports this format.

http://rapidshare.com/files/170597694/ChemWindows6_ingDZ.com.zip

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ERIKO7PB​
أرجوالرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم .........


----------



## weswes (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أبريل 2009)

أجمعين إن شاء الله .........


----------



## correng (7 أبريل 2009)

مجهوداتك والله اكثر من رائعه

و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ......


----------



## athersaeed1970 (7 أبريل 2009)

عاشت يمينك لاكلت ولاوهنت


----------



## محمد صلاحات (7 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم مهندس المحبة شكر خاص لك من اعماق قلبي


----------



## شيراز سندبال (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموقع و السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا فيكم أخواني ومنورين


----------



## محمد 977 (20 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## aboobaidaa (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فى عملك وجهدك 

حقا نعم المشرف 


جزيت الجنه من غير حساب ولا عقاب اخى الفاضل


----------



## matatta (23 يونيو 2010)

thank you dear


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخوتي الأعزاء ومنورين وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا العمل الرائع ومزيدا من التقدم والعطاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2010)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز .........


----------

